# Caribbean Bee Congress & College - May 26 to 30 2014



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

7th January 2013
Greetings Colleagues
On behalf of the Association of Caribbean Beekeepers’ Organisations, it’s my pleasure to invite you to meet with the Caribbean beekeeping community as we congregate at the University of the Virgin Islands, Albert A. Sheen Campus, Kingshill, St. Croix, United States Virgin Islands, for the joint staging of our 7th Caribbean Beekeeping Congress and the 2nd Caribbean Bee College, from 26th to 30th May 2014. The joint event is being staged in collaboration with our partners; the Cooperative Extension Service at the University of the Virgin Islands, the Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab at the University of Florida, and the East Caribbean Bee Research and Extension Center at the St. George’s University .
The Caribbean with its many and varied islands and mainland states, offers unique opportunities for beekeeping. At a time when there are well-documented global concerns about the multifaceted challenges confronting the honeybee and the sustainability of beekeeping practices, the 7th Caribbean Beekeeping Congress and the 2nd Caribbean Bee College will provide status reports on beekeeping in the region, as well as classroom and training sessions on proven sustainable beekeeping practices. 
Our congress series, started in Tobago in 1998, is now firmly established as the premier Caribbean beekeeping activity and has served to stimulate the growth of beekeeping in all host countries. The joint staging of this year’s congress and college is intended to further stimulate sector growth by addressing specific development and training needs. The five day event will consist of two-days of congress presentations with a keynote address by Dr. Nicola Bradbear, cofounder of Bees for Development, followed by a one-day combined session of meetings, technical tours and cultural evening, and two-days of lectures and workshops on a variety of beginner and advanced honey bee and beekeeping topics. 
I’m personally looking forward to welcoming your to our 7th Caribbean Beekeeping Congress and the 2nd Caribbean Bee College in the United States Virgin Islands, from 26th to 30th May 2014, and invite you to contact me for further information at: [email protected] or check the www @ http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/caribbean_bee_college.Shtml 

Gladstone Solomon,
President, Association of Caribbean Beekeepers’ Organisations


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is some additional information: 

UVI/CES has created a Facebook 
event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/208064696054747 

and Facebook notice: https://www.facebook.com/notes/uvi-...annual-caribbean-bee-college-/698614630159467 

We have a common website for posting event information (to be updated here shortly): http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/caribbean_bee_college.Shtml 

There has been a congress/college email created to handle all incoming inquires, calls and registrations: [email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Dear Beekeepers and Friends, 

We hope that you have received notification of The 7th Caribbean Beekeeping Congress and 2nd Annual Caribbean Bee College held Monday- Friday, May 26-30, 2014 at the University of the Virgin Islands, Albert A. Sheen Campus, Kingshill, St. Croix, United States Virgin Islands. This full week of honey bee research, education, and current events will be feature some of the leaders in Apiculture from around the world. 

This event is run through a partnership between the Association of Caribbean Beekeepers’ Organizations (ACBO), East Caribbean Bee Research and Extension Center (ECBREC) at the St. Georges University (SGU), the University of the Virgin Islands Cooperative Extension Service (UVI/CES), the Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab (HBREL) at the University of Florida (UF), beekeepers, and other groups in the Caribbean. 
Our goal is to share a platform in which we can effectively deliver research, current events and issues, information, tools, and resources that we hope will improve the sustainability of beekeeping in the Caribbean and worldwide. 

The 5-day event will consist of two-days Congress, one-day combo session of meetings, technical tours, and a cultural evening, followed by 2 days College. Local refreshments, vendors, and the second Annual Caribbean Honey Show will be featured during this exciting week. Congress highlights include a keynote address from Ms. Nicola Bradbear "Beekeeping, a Global Perspective; Developments and Trends". There will be country reports and featured 'call for papers' where beekeepers and bee researchers from around the world will be invited to showcase their latest findings. The Combo session will provide technical tours where participants will have the chance to visit the island of St. Croix and its local apiaries (transportation will be provided) and an Cultural Evening & Delegate Social. College highlights include morning lectures and afternoon workshops on a variety of beginner and advanced honey bee and beekeeping topics; from honey bee biology to hive product marketing, to Caribbean honey plants, and more. 

Registration is currently open for participants, call for papers (deadline extended), vendors, and guests. Please download, print & mail, or call in with your personal information and payment by following the link here to access the registration form http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/caribbean_bee_college.shtml. On this website you will also find travel information including airlines and lodging. Information will be updated as available. 

Please feel free to use Social media to help spread the word about this event: https://www.facebook.com/events/208064696054747/ 

Please use the address [email protected] for all registration inquiries and submissions. 

Additional questions regarding donations, sponsorships, and general information can be addressed to University of Florida rep: Jeanette Klopchin [email protected] (352) 273-3932 or the University of the Virgin Islands rep: Carlos Robles [email protected] 340-693-1083.


----------

